# If you could live anywhere in the world?



## DSGamer64 (May 29, 2009)

Where would it be?

For me, probably somewhere far down south in the tropical islands, definately not a tourist city like Punta Cana but somewhere in that area, possibly New Zealand as well, the thoughts of sandy beaches and warm weather make me want to get out of this cold and dreary hell hole even more.


----------



## Daemon.nds (May 29, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go w/ Berlin or Tokyo. I'd probably throw NYC in there if I wasn't from the states, but I want to live overseas. Shanghai will be the place to be in about 10 years, though.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 29, 2009)

Taipei or Tokyo


----------



## Smatchmo (May 29, 2009)

England. 
London or Portsmouth. Preferably Portsmouth but I'd settle for anywhere in England (except Staffordshire, though).


----------



## da_head (May 29, 2009)

shit i was gonna say inb4 japan, but the first two guys already said so >.>

i don't think most people realize japan isn't all that great to live. high suicide rate, crowded cities, and plus the people are assholes (not to be racist or anything). my father's friend live there for 8 years and speaks from experience.

and personally, my goal is to travel all over, to see the whole world


----------



## Brian117 (May 29, 2009)

Wow...mine would be Tokyo also.

I would literally just pick up and start a new life from scratch there if I could. x_x.

I've wanted to visit Tokyo for about 4 years now...I really hope the time comes soon.

My second place would be in England. Oh how I would love to be there too.

This thread is making me depressed. I'm going to go kay?

xD


----------



## juggernaut911 (May 29, 2009)

Scottland, Italy, or Ireland


----------



## ball2012003 (May 29, 2009)

somewhere in europe
preferably england or italy


----------



## Daemon.nds (May 29, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Taipei



I haven't been yet, but I have a feeling that it's highly underrated. And it's clearly the best place to study Mandarin for ppl who don't want to live in a shithole. It's not hard to move to Taipei, you know.


----------



## Hop2089 (May 29, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> shit i was gonna say inb4 japan, but the first two guys already said so >.>
> 
> i don't think most people realize japan isn't all that great to live. high suicide rate, crowded cities, and plus the people are assholes (not to be racist or anything). my father's friend live there for 8 years and speaks from experience.
> 
> and personally, my goal is to travel all over, to see the whole world



He must have lived in Osaka, trust me that place is not for me at all nor is a good place to live, it's loud, crowded not as much as Tokyo, but the crowds there are unfriendly, and pickpockets are all over the place.  Don't leave your wallet or passport in an obvious place or back pocket or you'll suffer the price.  Americans can be much worse than the Japanese in the asshole department.


----------



## Daemon.nds (May 29, 2009)

The irony in that is that almost all of the famous J-Comedians come from Osaka.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 29, 2009)

I lived in England for a month and a half, it's not that great if you aren't a tourist really, besides most people couldn't keep up with them when it comes to drinking, you would swear next to soccer it was their hobby.


----------



## Shakraka (May 29, 2009)

Living in New Zealand would be quite nice, I think.


----------



## Armadillo (May 29, 2009)

Anywhere that's cold and has lots of snow.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 29, 2009)

Australia.
many of the most interesting people I've ever met have been from there.


----------



## iPikachu (May 29, 2009)

Japan, then america, then somewhere else.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (May 29, 2009)

i'm pretty happy right here imo tbh. 

Would be cool to trek around the world seeing different joints, but in terms of living I don't think it gets much easier.


----------



## Domination (May 29, 2009)

Singapore life is great.... But Japan.... their manga and games are even greater!


----------



## Minox (May 29, 2009)

Kyoto - Japan or I'd just stay in Scandinavia.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 29, 2009)

I am not a fan of staying in any one place.
travelling it is for me.

Gun to head though I am going with either Scandinavia or Eastern Europe/southern Russia, always found those places fun.


----------



## logical thinker (May 30, 2009)

Japan, because I am Japanese descendant and would like to live there, or somewhere near Nürburg in Germany, where the most challenging race track in the world is located.


----------



## hvsep (May 30, 2009)

New Zealand because of Flight of the Conchords. North and South Island are beautiful, I'd own a crib in both and travel back and forth every month.


----------



## UltraMagnus (May 30, 2009)

Smatchmo said:
			
		

> England.
> London or Portsmouth. Preferably Portsmouth but I'd settle for anywhere in England (except Staffordshire, though).



your kidding right?
to someone that is there almost every day, that sounds completely ridiculous.

as for me? probably somewhere in New Zealand or Canada


----------



## gvodop (May 30, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## B-Blue (May 30, 2009)

i wanna live in japon and be japenise and watch all the anime and read all the mangaaaaa
^_______________________________________________________________________^


----------



## mad567 (May 30, 2009)

Well I enjoy living in Greece is just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But if I have to choose somewhere else I would love to live In Cyprus


----------



## DeadLocked (May 30, 2009)

Tokyo Japan...........
cos I love anime and Nintendo and cosplayers


----------



## Rayder (May 30, 2009)

Honestly?

I would love to live somewhere where......er.....it was less urban.   What neighborhoods around here have degenerated into just disgusts me.  I want to live somewhere in the USA that is peaceful, quiet and lots of space around me, but still be close enough to civilization when I need it.  I was born and raised in Cleveland, Ohio and have lived my whole life here.  I want out!   I want to move south somewhere, to a place that doesn't tolerate.....well......how do I say this without sounding...er......ahh!....I just better shut up now.   You know, this is one of those deals where I can't say what I want because it would offend too many people.  Free speech my ass!


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Honestly?
> 
> I would love to live somewhere where......er.....it was less urban.   What neighborhoods around here have degenerated into just disgusts me.  I want to live somewhere in the USA that is peaceful, quiet and lots of space around me, but still be close enough to civilization when I need it.  I was born and raised in Cleveland, Ohio and have lived my whole life here.  I want out!   I want to move south somewhere, to a place that doesn't tolerate.....well......how do I say this without sounding...er......ahh!....I just better shut up now.   You know, this is one of those deals where I can't say what I want because it would offend too many people.  Free speech my ass!



Where they don't tolerate crime? Bullshit? Stupid fucks? wut wuuut

Anyway, I'd like to live in Somalia, which means that I wouldn't like to live at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just kidding, don't go calling no suicide therapists.


----------



## MrDillDough (May 30, 2009)

I'd like to live in Tokyo, Japan. Yeah, I know pretty much nothing about it, but my friend has been there a few times and gives it a pretty good name. And his brother has been living there for a few years now and enjoys it very much!


----------



## Hehe Moo (May 30, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Australia.
> many of the most interesting people I've ever met have been from there.



Aww how nice of you! ;P

Canada>Toronto

Went there during the Christmas holidays... it's the best! Great public transport system... heaps of snow.. skiing.. that's the life.


----------



## laminaatplaat (May 30, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Honestly?
> 
> I would love to live somewhere where......er.....it was less urban.   What neighborhoods around here have degenerated into just disgusts me.  I want to live somewhere in the USA that is peaceful, quiet and lots of space around me, but still be close enough to civilization when I need it.  I was born and raised in Cleveland, Ohio and have lived my whole life here.  I want out!   I want to move south somewhere, to a place that doesn't tolerate.....well......how do I say this without sounding...er......ahh!....I just better shut up now.   You know, this is one of those deals where I can't say what I want because it would offend too many people.  Free speech my ass!









OT: I think somewhere in Canada would be nice, I went there once during holidays, that was great. I want skiing (winters with snow and a country with good mountains) ,nice summers , great nature and fun people.
Anyway the netherlands is good enough for me atm


----------



## IzzehO (May 30, 2009)

Definately be where I'm at right now - Gold Coast Australia. Don't understand why anyone would want to live in England (brrrr) or any southern part of Japan (I just see the northern it as a cheap place to go snow skiing from here) way too xenophobic over there....


----------



## xcalibur (May 30, 2009)

I would love to live in japan!
All the girls there are so kawaii and akihabara is so sugoi!


----------



## Lily (May 30, 2009)

I find it funny that the person that posted this thread also has the Canadian flag to their name. I don't necessarily want out of Canada, but I want out of the shithole that is Toronto. Out of all the places I've lived in the country, this one is the worst! Why? Canada's wide open-door immigration policy is just destroying the city.  People think Canada is some sort of haven for multiculturalism. It isn't. The amount of hate and racism are incredible. There are little pockets all around the city where "like gather with like". It's ugly. For a country where English is one of the two official languages, you never hear English when you go anywhere. You'll hear mandarin, polish, russian, sweedish, arabic, every language you can think of, never English. You can never understand shopkeepers because everyone refuses to learn English! It's so, so frustrating. The city is dirty, public transportation is a nightmare (whoever said it was good must have only visited a short time). It's incredibly expensive to live here. The people are very unfriendly. It's bitterly cold and/or covered in snow eight months out of the year. At the first possible opportunity, I am out of here. I don't recommend anyone give Toronto a second look! If you want to see the best of what Canada has to offer, to go British Columbia!

Where would I want to live? In no particular order, Ireland, Italy, Scotland, Hawaii, Miami, New Zealand..I can't really decide. Somewhere where the pace of life is slower, and people are naturally kind. It wouldn't hurt to have permanently nice sunny weather and nice beaches to visit too!


----------



## Orc (May 30, 2009)

Vancouver or BC.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 30, 2009)

gvodop said:
			
		

> Exciting and all if you are bored of your hometown and people who live in your vicinity but let me say this... The people you live with and the ones who care for you are what make your live comfortable and nice, some "home" you pleasently come home to. If you do not like where you live now deal with it. Take some time and get to know the people who live in your surroundings. Having the possiblity to live anywhere makes you just go more anonymous and lost in big cities and in the middle of people you do not know. Of course it all means more possibilities for work, etc... but this also means you could stay in that idealistically tought place for your whole life.
> 
> Who you are and the happier and merrier you live is defined by your environment where you grew up and the people you lived with. You just compare then everything that happens after with these events.... Having lived outside my home town in different cities for the past 18 years and understanding what home really means, well that is how you get to know if you are going just to settle in some place nice, jump from apartment to apartment or just accept that boring and uninteresting towns are not what they appear to be when you are 15 or 25 or 35 or even 45...
> 
> well, my 2 cents...



I am going to spin your point: you say that there is a good chance the people around you are worth knowing. By extension you say this should be the case more or less the world over and for the most part I would agree hence the desire to travel.

On the other hand this may just be me: whenever I travel it is usually as a skateboarder, concert goer or an engineer/scientist and all of those tend to travel extensively which usually makes for the welcoming environment you speak of.
One failing of my argument could stem from the fact that whenever I play such games I am not usually doing it survive (at the risk of sounding like a bastard plain survival and minor luxury is trivial for me to take care of) but for fun or in addition to the "basics".

"anonymous and lost in big cities and in the middle of people you do not know"
In many ways that is my idea of a good time.

Taking it back to hometowns: I have noticed it in the US especially but in a lot of the world as well most towns focus on a very narrow range of things (for instance there is next to no industry/engineering in my hometown with insurance, commuting and retail are about it. Granted that is what I see the UK over these days) and with cross planet communications, travel and access to other cultures being cheap/readily available this has likely changed the nature of your argument or indeed people in general. Communications and travel also negates your "people around you/family" somewhat.

On the other hand I have occasionally thought about if it is theoretically possible for me to stay in one place and enjoy it and frankly the answer is yes it is but having seen how much things can vary I would opt for the "shallow but broad" experience rather than the "narrow and deep" every time.

"[you are defined by] your environment where you grew up [and this has a knockon effect to your adult life]"

Ah, I never really spent a lot of time in one place growing up.


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> I would love to live in japan!
> All the girls there are so kawaii and akihabara is so sugoi!


Oh gawd. I hope you are being satirical 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I would never live in a wintery cold city. Fuck skiing! I want some sun.


----------



## NeSchn (May 30, 2009)

In any Scandinavian country. Good metal, good people.


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 31, 2009)

mad567 said:
			
		

> Well I enjoy living in Greece is just fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spent a month and a half there when I was a kid one summer, it was nice the whole time, I wish I could have stayed forever.


----------



## Brian117 (May 31, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Honestly?
> 
> I would love to live somewhere where......er.....it was less urban.   What neighborhoods around here have degenerated into just disgusts me.  I want to live somewhere in the USA that is peaceful, quiet and lots of space around me, but still be close enough to civilization when I need it.  I was born and raised in Cleveland, Ohio and have lived my whole life here.  I want out!   I want to move south somewhere, to a place that doesn't tolerate.....well......how do I say this without sounding...er......ahh!....I just better shut up now.   You know, this is one of those deals where I can't say what I want because it would offend too many people.  Free speech my ass!



Do you still live in/near Cleveland?

If you haven't noticed, I live there. Euclid to be exact,

I can experience your anger on the neighborhoods 100%.

If you ever want, you can talk to me about the areas. I'd probably understand you 100000000%.


----------



## Daemon.nds (May 31, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> I find it funny that the person that posted this thread also has the Canadian flag to their name. I don't necessarily want out of Canada, but I want out of the shithole that is Toronto. Out of all the places I've lived in the country, this one is the worst! Why? Canada's wide open-door immigration policy is just destroying the city.  People think Canada is some sort of haven for multiculturalism. It isn't. The amount of hate and racism are incredible. There are little pockets all around the city where "like gather with like". It's ugly. For a country where English is one of the two official languages, you never hear English when you go anywhere. You'll hear mandarin, polish, russian, sweedish, arabic, every language you can think of, never English. You can never understand shopkeepers because everyone refuses to learn English! It's so, so frustrating. The city is dirty, public transportation is a nightmare (whoever said it was good must have only visited a short time). It's incredibly expensive to live here. The people are very unfriendly. It's bitterly cold and/or covered in snow eight months out of the year. At the first possible opportunity, I am out of here. I don't recommend anyone give Toronto a second look! If you want to see the best of what Canada has to offer, to go British Columbia!
> 
> Where would I want to live? In no particular order, Ireland, Italy, Scotland, Hawaii, Miami, New Zealand..I can't really decide. Somewhere where the pace of life is slower, and people are naturally kind. It wouldn't hurt to have permanently nice sunny weather and nice beaches to visit too!



Your insight about Toronto in relation to Canada's open door policy is enlightening. Concerning North Cuba/Miami/whatever you want to call it, they don't have much of a reputation for being kind. Many of the things that fall under the umbrella of common decency tend to be forgotten in Miami, according to much of what I've read. And it's a very materialistic city (MIAMI is an acronym for Money is a Major Issue). I was on a forum for years where probably half the users live in that area. Personally, I've only spent about a day out of my life in Miami. And if you're white, Hawaii is notoriously racist. Probably the most anti-white state in the U.S. (though being a female, you may be cut some slack). Italians are notorious for being disinterested in speaking English, if that's a problem for you. Not trying to shoot your dreams down, though. Good luck.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 31, 2009)

I don't want to live anywhere else.
And i HATE japan, sure my VGs are from there but in WW2 they attacked HK. 
But thats just my opinion
HK FTW!!!!


----------



## Daemon.nds (May 31, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> I don't want to live anywhere else.
> And i HATE japan, sure my VGs are from there but in WW2 they attacked HK. >=(
> HK FTW!!!!



Most Japanese today weren't even alive during those times. You're 12 years old, so I'll offer you a piece of advice. Never judge a group of people based on the decisions of their leaders. Maybe the symbol for China should be an ox, not a dragon. So stubborn. See you on the island- though neither of us will know it.


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 31, 2009)

Day By Day said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, its just that im very patriotic about my country.
And I judge a group because i have a opinion.
Even though yes im going to japan in july, Im just going to see my cousin there for a reunion.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 31, 2009)

I always wanted to go to Germany. Anywhere in Europe is fine too.



			
				Rayder said:
			
		

> Honestly?
> 
> I would love to live somewhere where......er.....it was less urban.   What neighborhoods around here have degenerated into just disgusts me.  I want to live somewhere in the USA that is peaceful, quiet and lots of space around me, but still be close enough to civilization when I need it.  I was born and raised in Cleveland, Ohio and have lived my whole life here.  I want out!   I want to move south somewhere, to a place that doesn't tolerate.....well......how do I say this without sounding...er......ahh!....I just better shut up now.   You know, this is one of those deals where I can't say what I want because it would offend too many people.  Free speech my ass!



Come to Vancouver. It's full of "non-urban" towns and neighborhoods, and friendly people. Clean air, full of mountains and lakes, and for a teen, there's nothing to do. 

The only problem right now, is that it's full of almost every teenager doing some sort of drugs, and a bunch of gang wars going on. The weather is very odd, and often changes without any notice. Oh, and having to wait a few days (Or possibly months) longer for games to be released than in America.

But really, it's a pretty decent place besides a minor problems. I'd do anything to get out of here though. Being a teen, everyone I meet seem to be some sort of a druggy (Not saying that it's a bad thing, but I barely know any clean people besides myself), or a total garbage of a human being. (Teens, I mean.)


----------



## Domination (May 31, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Day By Day said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I'm patriotic too! Singapore was badly treatd at that time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I can forgive them because well... its their ancestors..... and then they make great games and anime and manga and cosplay and sushi! 

Good luck in Japan.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 31, 2009)

i.Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No offense or anything, but when I saw that, I just couldn't resist from posting this. I'm sorry.....


----------



## Vidboy10 (May 31, 2009)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> Come to Vancouver. It's full of "non-urban" towns and neighborhoods, and friendly people. Clean air, full of mountains and lakes, and for a teen, there's nothing to do.


My dad lived in Vancouver in 1994.
But after the Canucks Riot he decided to leave. Heck, his house even got robbed that night.
Then in 1995 he moved to HK, then in 1996 i was born and here i am typing this.
=P


----------



## Daemon.nds (May 31, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry, its just that im very patriotic about my country.
> And I judge a group because i have a opinion.
> Even though yes im going to japan in july, Im just going to see my cousin there for a reunion.



Have fun. And when I say "see you on the island," I mean HK, not Honshu. The SAR takes very good care of its workers from the outside. I myself am not patriotic, but I suppose the pros/cons of patriotism/nationalism are a different topic altogether. But the level of hypernationalism within China is very resemblant of early Nazi Germany. Let us learn from history and move forward in harmony.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 31, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes... Forgot to mention. Thefts occur incredibly often, as well as the police not being able to do anything. What's worse, is that I really feel that the Canadian police isn't doing very much. The law itself also feels very weak, and government has a lot of problems. I mean, a friend of mine goes around stealing bikes and no one ever does a thing. His friend is a serious druggy, that was actually smoking weed in front of a few police officers. Yet, they looked at him, and didn't do anything.

Canadian Post (The delivery company) is also terrible, with taking weeks to deliver any items bought online. The fastest delivery I had was from Amazon Canada, where it still took a 8 days. It's like I'm really living in 1995....

So, thefts, gang wars, people with drug uses,  "weak" laws, small punishments, rising homeless rates and so on. Regardless though, I still find that it's a very clean and a peaceful city. Just... Make sure you don't leave anything in your car. They break into your cars by any way possible.


----------



## MicShadow (May 31, 2009)

Sweden. Or Germany. Or just somewhere in that region of europe. But mostly sweden


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 1, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> I find it funny that the person that posted this thread also has the Canadian flag to their name. I don't necessarily want out of Canada, but I want out of the shithole that is Toronto. Out of all the places I've lived in the country, this one is the worst! Why? Canada's wide open-door immigration policy is just destroying the city.  People think Canada is some sort of haven for multiculturalism. It isn't. The amount of hate and racism are incredible. There are little pockets all around the city where "like gather with like". It's ugly. For a country where English is one of the two official languages, you never hear English when you go anywhere. You'll hear mandarin, polish, russian, sweedish, arabic, every language you can think of, never English. You can never understand shopkeepers because everyone refuses to learn English! It's so, so frustrating. The city is dirty, public transportation is a nightmare (whoever said it was good must have only visited a short time). It's incredibly expensive to live here. The people are very unfriendly. It's bitterly cold and/or covered in snow eight months out of the year. At the first possible opportunity, I am out of here. I don't recommend anyone give Toronto a second look! If you want to see the best of what Canada has to offer, to go British Columbia!
> 
> Where would I want to live? In no particular order, Ireland, Italy, Scotland, Hawaii, Miami, New Zealand..I can't really decide. Somewhere where the pace of life is slower, and people are naturally kind. It wouldn't hurt to have permanently nice sunny weather and nice beaches to visit too!


I am not far down the road really, I live in the hippy capital of Ontario, same city as Hankchill even, hell we are friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Honestly, I don't mind the summer's here, sure it's muggy as hell sometimes but it's the snow that pisses me off. I hate shovelling snow like a fricking slave, it's annoying. Could be worse, we could live on the praries aka Mosquito Country.


----------



## ZeroTm (Jun 1, 2009)

IMO Japan is waaaay too overrated. This overall shit with their crappy animes and silly cosplay. You can´t even take them serious then they cloth so stupid. I´d like to go back to good old germany where I was born. And if you wonder why theres a german flag in my profile, I just moved to canada and I´m too lazy to change it.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 3, 2009)

flameiguana said:
			
		

> xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sarcasm

I'm pleasantly suprised there aren't more serious posts like mine.


----------



## Minox (Jun 3, 2009)

ZeroTm said:
			
		

> IMO Japan is waaaay too overrated. This overall shit with their crappy animes and silly cosplay. You can´t even take them serious then they cloth so stupid. I´d like to go back to good old germany where I was born. And if you wonder why theres a german flag in my profile, I just moved to canada and I´m too lazy to change it.


Anime is nice to watch and all, but anime alone is in no way a reason to want to live in Japan. My reason for wanting to do so is simple, I enjoy the atmosphere there, in Kyoto that is. I can in no way find the atmosphere in Tokyo to be suiting me. I don't know exactly why it's like that, but I just find Tokyo to be one hell of an uninteresting city.


----------



## Law (Jun 3, 2009)

Probably somewhere nice in America, mainly so I don't have to pay twice as much for everything.

Damn British government, nothing but theives.


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 4, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Damn British government, nothing but theives.


Well, that's a big part of why we're not still part of the old empire. 

And it never ceases to amaze me how much the Brits have to pay for goods. Downright extortionate.


----------



## El-ahrairah (Jun 4, 2009)

Amsterdam, Vancouver, New Mexico...maybe somewhere in California.


----------



## PokemonHaker94 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I already live in 

Country: Japan 
City: Yahanashi so I would have to say 
Country :America: 
City: Florida


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks for taking an interest in the United States. In the U.S., we have states. Florida is a state. A state is similar to a prefecture. You want to live in a city that is in the state of Florida. Good luck and welcome.


----------



## WW3 (Jun 5, 2009)

united states, 1950's

Where liberalism isn't a mental disorder and drugs are not rampant in the schools, everyone speaks English government doesn't "save" anything and the people will not elect a Marxist based on skin color alone. 
where dictators are not more conservative than the president.





QUOTE(Hugo Chavez @ June 03 said:


> Hey, Obama has just nationalized nothing more and nothing less than General Motors. Comrade Obama! Fidel, careful or we are going to end up to his right.


where i can leave my door unlocked and not have to fear for people stealing anything i own, like it was here in the states during the 1800's. thats where i want to live!


----------



## Oath (Jun 6, 2009)

London or Tokyo Japan.


----------



## Seven (Jun 6, 2009)

Amsterdam.
Stockholm.
San Francisco.
Kyoto.


----------



## Da Foxx (Jun 6, 2009)

Canada! Oh wait, I already live there.


----------



## frantier123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Tokyo, New York, London ...

I just can't resist the idea of living in a mansion instead of an apartment like what we have here in Singapore.


Edit: Of cos, cleaning becomes a problem.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2009)

frantier123 said:
			
		

> Tokyo, New York, London ...
> 
> I just can't resist the idea of living in a mansion instead of an apartment like what we have here in Singapore.
> 
> ...




Just a thought, I know Singapore is incredibly expensive but you just picked three probably equally expensive cities:
Tokyo more so than the rest of Japan has multi generational mortgages/inter generational mortgages and has had them for some time.
Unless you want to live in the sticks, New Jersey or a less fun area then New York is largely smaller houses, apartments or ultra expensive flats/apartments.
London, same idea as New York really.


----------



## frantier123 (Jun 6, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Just a thought, I know Singapore is incredibly expensive but you just picked three probably equally expensive cities:
> Tokyo more so than the rest of Japan has multi generational mortgages/inter generational mortgages and has had them for some time.
> Unless you want to live in the sticks, New Jersey or a less fun area then New York is largely smaller houses, apartments or ultra expensive flats/apartments.
> London, same idea as New York really.



I'm not so sure about the pricing, but because of the size of Singapore, there aren't a lot of maisonette housing as compared to the 3 cities. I prefer to live in a place where everyone is living in marionette housings as I feel it is more connected. Of course, there are more people in an apartment, but the connection I feel is quite different. I don't know, but it is just the kind of feeling and I know this feeling when I was on holiday where this hotel I stayed in is like a mansion, and the rest of the rooms just connect to each others.

I'm not so sure about Tokyo, but living in Japan is definitely a privilege to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: What I'm talking here is not the price. After all, price dosen't restrict you to a place where you dreamt to live, does it?


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 6, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Edit: What I'm talking here is not the price. After all, price doesn't restrict you to a place where you dreamt to live, does it?



I would say that price does prevent most people from living where they dream of. Certain markets (for example, the level of pay) are better for certain industries in certain cities. Many people take a job in a place that they like, but it's not necessarily their favorite place in the world.  For example, many ppl come to S'pore for work and like it a lot there. They may have preferred London or Tokyo, but they know that they would have struggled in those places. So, they come to S'pore and have more security.


----------



## triassic911 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ecuador.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 6, 2009)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> I find it funny that the person that posted this thread also has the Canadian flag to their name. I don't necessarily want out of Canada, but I want out of the shithole that is Toronto. Out of all the places I've lived in the country, this one is the worst! Why? Canada's wide open-door immigration policy is just destroying the city.  People think Canada is some sort of haven for multiculturalism. It isn't. The amount of hate and racism are incredible. There are little pockets all around the city where "like gather with like". It's ugly. For a country where English is one of the two official languages, you never hear English when you go anywhere. You'll hear mandarin, polish, russian, sweedish, arabic, every language you can think of, never English. You can never understand shopkeepers because everyone refuses to learn English! It's so, so frustrating. The city is dirty, public transportation is a nightmare (whoever said it was good must have only visited a short time). It's incredibly expensive to live here. The people are very unfriendly. It's bitterly cold and/or covered in snow eight months out of the year. At the first possible opportunity, I am out of here. I don't recommend anyone give Toronto a second look! If you want to see the best of what Canada has to offer, to go British Columbia!
> 
> Where would I want to live? In no particular order, Ireland, Italy, Scotland, Hawaii, Miami, New Zealand..I can't really decide. Somewhere where the pace of life is slower, and people are naturally kind. It wouldn't hurt to have permanently nice sunny weather and nice beaches to visit too!


Move out to the KW area, Hankchill and myself both live in Guelph which is a nice little city, about 40,000 people, we have our own breweries too! Multicultural but not like Toronto, we have lots of different kinds of restaurants spanning a multitude of nations but at the same time everyone here speaks English. There are a lot of Italian businesses though I will tell ya that, but they are all extremely nice people. It is fairly windy out in the south end of town though thats for sure, but we are a growing city at a fairly rapid pace. Not too far from Toronto and it's easy to get around, hell you can bus into the big city easily.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 6, 2009)

Day By Day said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China's government is a disgrace and I feel sorry for all the people who live in that dump of a country for all the oppression they have had to deal with for so long and the people of Tibet having their land illegally occupied by the Chinese military. The fact that there are people who actually support the communist government baffles me cause they aren't even communists, it has turned into a full fledged dictatorship over the years and the people will continue to be oppressed until someone either murders their leader or military action is taken against them to free the country.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 6, 2009)

frantier123 said:
			
		

> FAST6191 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Maisonette" generally means a flat/apartment split between two floors around here. Assuming however you are going for the perhaps more obscure meaning of apartment block with a common (indoors) landing/entrance/hall as opposed to front door to the world I can assure you it makes little difference in either New York or London to the community feeling you seek (me or mine have done one or the other on about 60 occasions in all and anything to the contrary usually makes it on the "and now in local news" segment), a good central/roof garden or balcony is likely to do more and flats are equally likely to have both of those.

Regarding price I guess it was just my roundabout way of saying Singapore = Tokyo = New York = London as far as housing size is concerned although in the case of the latter two it is usually cost that drives prices up (Tokyo is not doing all that well for land mass as last I heard they too were considering a floating airport) meaning in all four places houses are roughly the same size.
If you want though:
London (Westminster, admittedly this is probably the second most expensive place in London)
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sa...er=REGION^93980
Swindon (another city on the same latitude)
http://www.findaproperty.com/areadetails.a...amp;areaid=1304

You also have to go substantially north to make it hard for you to do a "night out/day out in the city" and the same with New York and I imagine Tokyo (they have bullet trains after all).

I do hope you do get to do as you wish but I still think you picked three of the worst cities to try for that in.


----------



## Daemon.nds (Jun 7, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> China's government is a disgrace and I feel sorry for all the people who live in that dump of a country for all the oppression they have had to deal with for so long and the people of Tibet having their land illegally occupied by the Chinese military. The fact that there are people who actually support the communist government baffles me cause they aren't even communists, it has turned into a full fledged dictatorship over the years and the people will continue to be oppressed until someone either murders their leader or military action is taken against them to free the country.



Thanks for sharing your thoughts. Now is not the time for Chinese democracy. With such huge population, it is very important to maintain order. Lack of order (especially in a Confucian society like China) would cause pure chaos (as opposed to the current situation, which is organized chaos). This is a very special time to be in China, during its great rise. If China becomes democratic now, everything they have worked so hard for could have been for nothing. Then, it might takes centuries for them to have another shot at greatness. Let them accumulate wealth under the current system, and give them time to establish better infrastructure. From there, democracy may be more practical. China is already decentralizing, giving more power to the individual provinces and less to Beijing. Taiwan has already agreed to peacefully rejoin if China becomes democratic. Hong Kong has only 38 years or so until it will be fully assimilated into the mainland. Perhaps around (or shortly after) that time, China can be whole again and can be democratic with Chinese characteristics. There are many solutions to the issue with Tibet, but it will be important for them to have religious freedom. Then, they will have freedom to carry on religiously while still having the economic benefits of being part of China. I appreciate your ideas and thought that I'd take a minute to share mine.


----------



## gblock247 (Jun 7, 2009)

Honolulu, HI or Akihabara, Japan (if I had buttloads of cash to blow on video game related stuff and gashapon)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 7, 2009)

Anywhere in England or Japan.


----------



## kjean (Jun 7, 2009)

anywhere but here.
where there's more sane politician around.



ok... forget about my last word.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 7, 2009)

A lot of politicians are sane. But the politicians are usually evil here in Asia. Maybe not Japan, Japan isn't that agressive..... for now.


----------



## Halcali (Jun 8, 2009)

For me it would be Istanbul or Tokyo. Istanbul is a possibility in my future since i am a citizen of Turkey and can live there legally. But Tokyo would be awesome since I am interested in their car scene.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jun 8, 2009)

If something like a mixture of Germany (most of the laws etc. I don't know, I find them quite suiting), Netherlands (smoking pot, downloading shit and f'ing vanilla vla) and Japan (landscapes + anime/pop-culture. Mostly bcs. of the landscapes :3) exists, then I would happily live there ;_;"

But if there isn't, then it would be either Japan or the Netherlands.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 9, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Day By Day said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well The chinese government Is Okay But they do some right stuff and wrong stuff. but China isn't going to attack anybody. They just have they're military just encase some other country attacks them. But china in general is awesome.


----------



## kjean (Jun 9, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Well The chinese government Is Okay But they do some right stuff and wrong stuff. but China isn't going to attack anybody. They just have they're military just encase some other country attacks them. But china in general is awesome.


tell them stop stealing our history, that's not cool and gaps in your history is not our fault. except that, yeah, they are "Okay" I guess.


----------



## Cermage (Jun 9, 2009)

wouldnt want live in any one place, rather go travelling staying in cities up to 6 months at a time, then moving on.


----------



## jaxxster (Jun 9, 2009)

a really quiet village in spain or italy where there like only 20-30 locals and on every other sunday we all meet up in our lil town square and have a big meal together.


----------



## Bovver (Jul 18, 2009)

I actually like it where I am right now (Sweden).


----------



## Mr. Awesome/Wack (Jul 18, 2009)

well...I'm in to all the old architecture and medieval stuff  so I'm gonna have to say rome or greece but really i don't know to much about the two countries!!!! only what they used to be.... but really I like it here in america.. maybe a vacation to one of those two places would be nice


----------



## tylerxian (Jul 18, 2009)

I would like to try to live it out in Hong Kong and maybe possibly Japan and Italy.


----------



## emupaul (Jul 18, 2009)

Bovver said:
			
		

> I actually like it where I am right now (Sweden).



I live in the USA, but this is a place a lot of Americans want to go (probably not true) but I would like to live there.

and If I wanted to stay in the USA I would want to live in Sarah Palins old town, Wasilla, Alaska.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

kjean said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excuse me, Since when did China steal history?
Give me an example.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> kjean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


China stole a few books, weapons, plans, treasure from Korea. nothing too important.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 19, 2009)

Being from New York and now living in Florida, taking a few trips back "home" made me realize that Queens was a real nice place to live. Would like to move back one day.

Oregon also seems like a nice place to live.

Sweden is also a place I would consider, and I've friends who live there and live in real nice places.

I would've loved to live in Tokyo or Kyoto, that was, until I visited. If only people didn't smoke so god damn much. Seriously, even in most stores or restaurants they allow smoking, it's as if they've never heard of lung cancer. Other than that, Tokyo is real nice, and hopefully I'll become more tolerant of cigarette smoke because the city reminds me so much of NYC, only cleaner.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I would've loved to live in Tokyo or Kyoto, that was, until I visited. If only people didn't smoke so god damn much. Seriously, even in most stores or restaurants they allow smoking, it's as if they've never heard of lung cancer. Other than that, Tokyo is real nice, and hopefully I'll become more tolerant of cigarette smoke because the city reminds me so much of NYC, only cleaner.


Well, in Japan and China Smoking means respecting your elders.
But sadly in China, You can smoke at any age there. 
But in HK, if you smoke in the metro's or restataunts you get a 1,500$HK (that's 190 USD) fine.


----------



## Domination (Jul 19, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL. You should see the number of fines in Singapore.

Smoking in public places (that are not the designated smoking areas) = Fine
Littering = Fine
Eating or drinking in the train station = Fine
Bringing durians into the train station = Fine

And many more. We actually are prett strict about law. Fining all these smaller things (though they are still wrong). And for more major things like smuggling drugs (weight limit of course) and kidnapping can result in death sentence.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 19, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Smoking in public places (that are not the designated smoking areas) = Fine
> Littering = Fine
> Eating or drinking in the train station = Fine
> Bringing durians into the train station = Fine
> ...


The first one is what I meant.
But littering and Alowing food and drinks on the Metro? That's fucking ridiculous.
I mean in Vancouver, they just give you a warning.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm pretty happy living here in Georgia... But I wish there were better job opportunities for people my age.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 20, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 years in prison for drug smuggling in Singapore. (Of course in the US you can get 3x that for drug smuggling)

Durians are banned in most public places in Asia, in Thailand and Vietnam you can get kicked out of a hotel if you bring one in.  They smell worse than a man that hasn't bathed in years.

China has a major Lung Cancer problem especially in the rural areas, I think Beijing has it bad too.

Cig machines are out in the open in Japan not only that it's a small part of the pop culture, most J-Pop stars smoke after a concert just to relax some are even chain smokers.  Casinos offer them as prizes since you can't gamble for money in Japan, it's illegal (there is a way to get money though, but I strongly recommend not doing this though).


----------



## Domination (Jul 20, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> *10 years in prison for drug smuggling in Singapore. (Of course in the US you can get 3x that for drug smuggling)*
> 
> Durians are banned in most public places in Asia, in Thailand and Vietnam you can get kicked out of a hotel if you bring one in.  They smell worse than a man that hasn't bathed in years.
> 
> ...



http://www.helium.com/items/810178-penalty...gs-in-singapore

No... you can get death penalty for smuggling drugs here. We always get taught this shit in school for us not to become drug users. Hell, this month has been dubbed "anti-drug month".

Though I can't really think of much other crimes that gets death sentence. Kidnapping is one...

Singapore is serious about fining people though. I think there is a "no skating" sign in train stations too.

And littering, actually if you are lucky you can just get off with some hundred hours of public service (like sweeping)


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 20, 2009)

With the one that  i love, no matter where she was. That is the most important thing to me, Especially now.


- Blinded_Fate


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 20, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> http://www.helium.com/items/810178-penalty...gs-in-singapore
> 
> No... you can get death penalty for smuggling drugs here. We always get taught this shit in school for us not to become drug users. Hell, this month has been dubbed "anti-drug month".
> 
> ...



Haha. That is so Singapore. We have laws for everything. Screw up, and end up paying fines.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 20, 2009)

No place in particular right now. I'd have to visit the place to tell. Ideally some quiet place that is peaceful, with friendly people and nice weather,


----------

